# antonidas nachtraid gilde



## wallece (4. Oktober 2008)

hallo mein name ist wallec und ich suche auf diesem wege eine nachtraidgilde auf dem realm antonidas 
optimale raidzeiten wären von 1-4 .

bitte meldet euch 

horde : wallec Untoten magier 
Ally :    Wallece Nachtelf schurke m


----------



## Fizzban (8. Oktober 2008)

es gibt auf Antonidas einen Ally-Nachtraid - weiss jetzt nicht genau, welche Gilde dahintersteht, aber Raidmitglieder sind z.B. Rollins/Rior oder Kampffliege/Schlagsahne. Whisper die einfach mal an, wenn sie on sind.


----------



## storm51 (8. Oktober 2008)

/push ^^


----------



## Imbartoni (27. Oktober 2008)

guck mal hier, vielleicht ist das was für dich:

http://www.ghost-company.de


----------

